# It Happens Quick



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Right before Christmas my 12 year old son came down with the flu/stomach flue. After about a week he started to get worse so my wife took him to the emergency room. Turns out he had Pneumonia. It was pretty bad in his one lung my wife said it was pure black on the X ray. Luckily after antibiotics and an inhalor he is doing better.

Then my 14 year old son came down with the flu/stomach flu a few days before Christmas. Same thing he got worse and had to go to the emergency room. Turns out he has Pneumonia and Strep Throat. After the antibiotics the Strep Throat is being handled but the Pneumonia is kicking his ass. The doctor thinks that it is viral. Hes having problems breathing and is in the process to be transferred to Grand Rapids to the children's hospital tonight to be put on a ventilator and I don't know what else, waiting to get briefed from my wife. Last I knew the ambulance crew was waiting for another person to help with the transfer.

So if you pray I could use some for my son.

I guess the moral of the story is we can have the best preps in the world it really comes down to mother natures mercy. But I do know my God and Savior is stronger than mother natures wrath.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prayer sent.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Standing with you Brother. Got ya family covered in my prayers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

You got it @MaterielGeneral!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prayers for you/yours and all those that try to do the right thing and are hit with bad times.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Prayers inbound. Get well quick, lad!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prayers to you and your family from ours.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Praying hard on this end. There aint no such thing as stomach flu. That ailment is a fictitious condition spread orally by old yankee widder ladies.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Prayers sent. My thoughts are with you and yours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

@bigwheel when people say stomach flu theyre talking about gastroenteritis..which either bacterial or viral

Prayers to your family MG, here is hoping for a speedy recovery

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Stomach Flu (Gastroenteritis): Symptoms, Causes, & Treatments

90% of stomach flu masquerades as food poisoning.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Prayers for your son and whole family.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

My prayers are with your son and the family , your on my prayer list . God looks after kids when in need .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prayers upward bound.........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Everyone thank you very much for the prayers. It is appreciated very much. 

My son made it to the children's hospital and my wife made it there shortly after. They still have him sedated and on a ventilator because of the Oxygen issues. There adding meds and an artery and neck line to monitor blood and heart rate better. Hopefully things will improve overnight.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers continueth on this end. Sounding sorta like West Nile virus. We nearly lost one of our grand prize winning grandsons to that ailment a few years back. Praise the Lord on that deal and hope your kin aint been so afflicted. Its rough..but highly survivable. Children's Hospital in Dallas cured him. He is now an able Puddle Pirate in the Coastie Profession. Kindly keep us up to speed on this deal.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Almost sounds pneumococcal, but Im leaning with Bigwheel since is viral... thank God he is taken care of at the childrens hospital and getting the care he needs. 

Id also sanitize your living space, that crap is virulent. God bless your family man he is in good hands

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Your family will be in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Right before Christmas my 12 year old son came down with the flu/stomach flue. *After about a week* he started to get worse so my wife took him to the emergency room.


I guess the message here is don't wait so long to get your kids checked out. What could have been a quick visit to the hospital, and a zpac, turned into hospitalization for your kids.

EDIT: I don't want to sound cold, and hope all turns out for the best.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Is it Influenza? I know several states are having a problem with type A this year and overloading the medical system with cases of pneumonia. Starts out like a cold and then takes you down before you know what hits you. 

My prayer are with you and your family MG


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Prayers sent. I bring a lot of kids to that hospital from my area via ambulance. He's in very good hands.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

My wife worked as a charge nurse at a major children's hospital for many years & used to tell me stories like this all the time. It's always hard to see any child very sick ...my heart goes out to you & your family...just remember the care givers really care


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I guess the message here is don't wait so long to get your kids checked out. What could have been a quick visit to the hospital, and a zpac, turned into hospitalization for your kids.
> 
> EDIT: I don't want to sound cold, and hope all turns out for the best.


I can tell you from personal experience that it's hard to tell when you go from the flu to pneumonia. A number of years ago I got the flu or at least what felt and acted like the flu. I finally went to the doctor and was told I was almost ICU material. The doctor told me that if the shots didn't work quickly I was going to the hospital. They did and I didn't have to go. I had no idea I had pneumonia.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I used to get get strep once a year, combined with my asthma and were we lived, I usually got teh flu too. It developed into pneumonia twice, and my paretnt(God love em) did not ever see it till I was trying to use my inhaler as supplemental air&#55357;&#56850; It's sneaky stuff for sure.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My thoughts to you, your son, and family. Hang tuff @MaterielGeneral


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

At 6:34 this morning, my wife text me that he is on the ventilator but is alert enough to respond to questions with writing or texting (cant speak with a tube down your throat). His Oxygen is up to 69, it was at 60. His labs are looking better. They said he might be there a couple of weeks.

At 7:49 she text again that he has a fever again that is not responding to drugs. So they have ice packs on him and the air conditioning on in the room. Wife is freezing her A** off.

Tomorrow I have a VA appointment so I will be able to stop by the hospital and see him before hand and after the appointment.

To top it all off my daughters suv stopped running between Meijer and Walmart on a side road. I had to go tow it into a parking lot. Tried to jump it and nothing. Took it to a parts store and had it tested. Said it needed to be charged. Took the battery home and put it on the charger. I'm getting ready to go back to town and get it tested again. If its good then I'm going to take the alternator off and get that tested.

This shit sucks!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Almost sounds pneumococcal, but Im leaning with Bigwheel since is viral... thank God he is taken care of at the childrens hospital and getting the care he needs.
> 
> Id also sanitize your living space, that crap is virulent. God bless your family man he is in good hands
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Yes, they think it is viral. Yes I cleaned the toothbrush holder with bleach/soap water and wiped things down with sanitizing wipes and then sprayed the crap out of everything with Lysol disinfectant.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good to hear your son is on the mend. Sometimes shit comes at you all at once. When that seems to be happening to me I look skyward and shout " What did I do to piss you off now? " :vs_mad: Hang in there.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I guess the message here is don't wait so long to get your kids checked out. What could have been a quick visit to the hospital, and a zpac, turned into hospitalization for your kids.
> 
> EDIT: I don't want to sound cold, and hope all turns out for the best.


Do you take your kids to the hospital every time they get sick? I think most people do not. Once things got worse he went. He walked into the hospital just fine and then it kicked him in the ass. You did not sound cold just judgmental.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> Is it Influenza? I know several states are having a problem with type A this year and overloading the medical system with cases of pneumonia. Starts out like a cold and then takes you down before you know what hits you.
> 
> My prayer are with you and your family MG


Yes, that is what it is/was. Very quick.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

warrior4 said:


> Prayers sent. I bring a lot of kids to that hospital from my area via ambulance. He's in very good hands.


That's good to hear. I am not familiar with this hospital. I'll find out soon enough when I visit tomorrow.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Sir, I'm pretty new here & don't really know you, but you & your family are in my prayers.

For what it is worth, I yell & argue with God all the time. He is our Father & understands.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Hoping the best for you all.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In my prayers.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

So sorry you are going through this, wishing your kids fast recovery.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Prayers sent. I have dealt with bacterial pneumo my whole life. It sucks lying on your side and feeling the water pour from one lung into the other. I can completely sympathize.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> That's good to hear. I am not familiar with this hospital. I'll find out soon enough when I visit tomorrow.


Keep strong, MatGen. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family today. Keep us posted.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

For those that have messaged me or who have asked I thought I would give an update. Thursday I had to go to Grand Rapids for my VA appointments so I visited before and after the appointments. 

Before you can enter his room you have to sanitize your hands, put on gloves, a face mask and gown. Your not allowed near his mouth. This made me happy because it lowers any kind of transmission that could happen. I also noticed that there was almost always a nurse in his room doing one thing or another and they are observant.

Today (Saturday) my wife text and called me and said our son is starting to get a little better. They are lowering the Oxygen level and the forced intake(ventilator) more. As he does better they keep lowering everything.

They have some kind of cold blanket underneath him because of his fever that he has had. He quit responding to Tylenol four or five days ago so they are using the blanket. Today his fever has finally started to decrease.

So over all he is starting to do better.

All the training that I have had in the military on how to kill people and training as a correction officer/Emergency Response Team member does not prepare you for this when it comes to your own family. Its easy to be detached when it is some one not related or you do not know. Thursday when I was visiting my son I was crying like a B*tch. Just could not turn the faucet off. 

I just literally talked to my wife on the phone as I was writing this and she said that if he keeps doing good like he is then he may get the ventilator tube removed tomorrow or Monday but probably Monday. 

They also said that the way he keeps waking up with the sedation means that his body is slowly getting stronger. When he is waking up its basically just his eyes. He is to weak to communicate with his tablet and to weak to hold a pencil but he is getting stronger.

Suppose I will close this post for now. Happy New Years to Y'all and thank you for the prayers.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> For those that have messaged me or who have asked I thought I would give an update. Thursday I had to go to Grand Rapids for my VA appointments so I visited before and after the appointments.
> 
> Before you can enter his room you have to sanitize your hands, put on gloves, a face mask and gown. Your not allowed near his mouth. This made me happy because it lowers any kind of transmission that could happen. I also noticed that there was almost always a nurse in his room doing one thing or another and they are observant.
> 
> ...


Great news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Glad to hear things are going in the right direction.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the update .... still standing with you.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prayers to you and your Family MG....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@MaterielGeneral Thanks for the update, wishing quick recovery to your child, hopefully you get to bring him home very soon.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Glad to hear he's doing better. Keep staying strong even when it's tough. You've got a lot of support if you need it.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> For those that have messaged me or who have asked I thought I would give an update. Thursday I had to go to Grand Rapids for my VA appointments so I visited before and after the appointments.
> 
> Before you can enter his room you have to sanitize your hands, put on gloves, a face mask and gown. Your not allowed near his mouth. This made me happy because it lowers any kind of transmission that could happen. I also noticed that there was almost always a nurse in his room doing one thing or another and they are observant.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean when you say nothing prepares you. I've been there a few times in my life with loved ones. That kind of stress just goes right through your whole body. It's very difficult. Continued prayers for you and the family!


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Took my 12 yr son, daughter and her boyfriend to visit yesterday(Monday) Things were good, he is gradually getting better. Got home last night and got a text from my wife that they are taking out the ventilation tube. That took place at 9:30pm. Everything went smooth. He was still going in and out of conscience because of the drugs. Afterwards he started to have hallucinations about Star Wars, was cracking my wife up.

This morning they took his feeding tube out if I remember right. Now only thing he has is an Oxygen nozzle strapped below his nose on his upper lip. They are reducing his drugs. He should start sleeping/sedated less and start remembering more.

This morning my wife made a nurse cry. The nurse had to step out for bit for a meeting. My son went No#2. My wife went to her told her and the nurse said she would be there in a few minutes. OK, no problem. Several minutes later the meeting was over, most of the staff dispersed but our nurse started smoking and joking with some other people drinking coffee, showing pictures on her phone etc. After several more minutes of this my wife said screw it and went to a couple of other nurses and asked for assistance. They were like no problem and started to clean my son up. Half way thru the other nurse shows up and my wife informed her she sucked and why she sucked. She didn't yell or anything just firmly defended my son (mother bear). Basically it comes down to our sons health. Nothing else matters. The hospital isn't free, were paying what ever CHAMPVA doesn't pay so were paying for a service. So we expect every one to do there job.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

inceptor said:


> Prayer sent.


Indeed.

MG, keep the faith and don't forget to take care of yourself and the rest of the family too. When I was 19 I spent nearly the entire summer house-bound by it. Pneumonia can be some bad Juju.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Going to see my son this morning. Night before last they removed him from the intensive care unit and reassigned him to a normal room. Last night people in Star Wars uniforms visited the kids in the hospital. They looked like the real deal so Im guessing it was the 501st. Im thinking about posting a picture of them and blotting out my sons identity so you can see how realistic Im talking about. Anyways looking forward to the trip today.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been thinking a lot about your family. I'm glad to hear that the little guy is doing better. 
<hugs>


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the update @MaterielGeneral Hang in there.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Great news, my son came home today. He still has a ways to go but he has exceeded the doctors expectations. They said he could go home and do his physical therapy as an outpatient basis. I had to sanitize everything before he got home with Lysol and sanitizing wipes because of his immune system still being on the weak side. He has to wear a face mask when he is around people.

Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts. It is appreciated.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Great news MG. My prayers will continue.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm happy for your family my friend!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I have prayed for your kids full recovery.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Great news, my son came home today. He still has a ways to go but he has exceeded the doctors expectations. They said he could go home and do his physical therapy as an outpatient basis. I had to sanitize everything before he got home with Lysol and sanitizing wipes because of his immune system still being on the weak side. He has to wear a face mask when he is around people.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts. It is appreciated.


Thank you for the very good news... I have been waiting for this post. I'm so glad the boy is home and doing very well. May God continue to bless you and your family...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you everyone and yes God gets all the praise. Well the doctors get a little also. :vs_lol:


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

So happy for ya MG, been waiting for your posts as have the other. You should be proud to have raised such a strong kid, prayers for a speedy recovery and this will be a distant memory soon

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Outstanding! God bless!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The prayers will still keep coming.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, he is doing pretty good now. He is eating solid food, just not a lot of it at one sitting. He goes to physical therapy couple times a week to help regain his strength. He still is not back to school but were picking up his school work and hes doing it at home. Helps when Mom is a sub teacher. Occasionally to get him out of the house we will take him to Walmart for shopping but he pushes a cart because of strength. He wont ride an electric scooter. When ever we are out or if some one comes home he wheres a medical mask and uses hand sanitizer.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@ MaterielGeneral

So how is he doing now?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

inceptor said:


> @ MaterielGeneral
> 
> So how is he doing now?


https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/72057-go-fund-me-page-my-son.html#post1976313


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/72057-go-fund-me-page-my-son.html#post1976313


Yeah, I finally saw that after I posted. For some reason, this thread isn't working well on this computer.


----------



## Wounded Eagle (Mar 7, 2020)

Prayers, my entire life I have never believed and for the first time recent I had seen the evil in this world, and I prayed. 

I asked for forgiveness for my sins and for the lord to watch over the good people on this earth and that we stand only with he and one another. Not the evil that has taken over this world.

W.E


----------

